# Drying aid??



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it better to spray a QD on wet panels as a drying aid? And if so which QD are you guys finding best to work with? 
Feel free to suggest other ways, or is it just a case of drying the car with a drying towel followed up by a good wipe over after with a MF and a QD?

Much help appreciated


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Concours car care liquidshield makes a damn good drying aid, spray onto an mf and wipe over the damp panels, buff off and leaves a fantastic finish, wet look and very glossy...


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Demon Shine @ £2 from ASDA :thumb:


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks chaps. Think I'll av to try them out and see what's best for me


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I sheet off as much water as I can with an open hose, then spray QD onto the panel as I go around with the waffle weave MF drying cloth. 

I like the Victoria Wax QD and Meguiars #34 for drying aid on waxes, and Optimum Instant Detailer for drying aid on sealants.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart Tango :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Really liking just the damp micro fibre for drying not even with a QD on it but you use QD.

Get as much water off as stated open hose does a great job, Demon Shine really does shift almost all...

Bit of a comparison here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282039


----------



## Goober (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry to hijack the thread but how does Demon Shine actually work as a drying aid?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Demon shine!. cheap as chips,spray all over, rinse over it and watch the water just slide off leaving not much water to mop up .


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 for demon shine, either watering can or a sprayer then rinse off to leave an almost 100% dry car! all this for £2!!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Autosmart Tango :thumb:


I'm still not sold on this TBH...

I'm using it diluted 10:1 and... well... it's a bit m'eh....

Not sure it really does anything to help out!?!?!?


----------



## Steve_Dub (Oct 1, 2012)

At £2 per 2 litres I'd be silly not to give that a go.

This is my first thread I've put on here and I'm overwhelmed by the response. Loving this forum


----------



## Goober (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you chuck it on neat or dilute?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I just use a damp MF cloth with some QD

I have a vague notion Autoglym sell a rinse aid but cannot recall its name


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Goober said:


> Do you chuck it on neat or dilute?


Dilute, then sprinkle over the car with a watering can, I use a wee Poundland one to keep with the cheap ethos :lol:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

lowejackson said:


> I just use a damp MF cloth with some QD
> 
> I have a vague notion Autoglym sell a rinse aid but cannot recall its name


Autogloss rinse. Available to the trade only though (eBay aside!  )


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Goober said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but how does Demon Shine actually work as a drying aid?


It breaks the surface tension so the water sheets off in a flash very little to dab off then or as the bottle says drive up the road for whats left or in most cases whats left hidden in the mirrors etc run off and dab off whats revealed.

It does leave a very very thin coat of whats caused the breaking of the surface tension no detriment and will wash off in the rain anyway.

Your wax will still be fine.

Some not all have a bit of smearing when using the wipers if used soon after drying but a wipe over with any glass cleaner will remove whatever may be on the screen.


----------



## Goober (Nov 8, 2011)

If it leaves a think coat should i not use it if i'm going to be waxing afterwards?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I'm still not sold on this TBH...
> 
> I'm using it diluted 10:1 and... well... it's a bit m'eh....
> 
> Not sure it really does anything to help out!?!?!?


I'm using it at about 3:1 and it works a treat for me. Use it on my alloys also just to add abit of shine to them :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Just get a better MF towel. I love my big blue one from CYC, it's little to no effort to wipe around the car and get it spotlessly dry.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

VP citrus bling diluted to 1:3/1:10 as a QD works for me, plus it can be used for many other things too


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

VenomUK said:


> VP citrus bling diluted to 1:3/1:10 as a QD works for me, plus it can be used for many other things too


I've heard really good things about this product


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Citrus bling smells great and simply make up to whatever you want to use it for QD clay lube is a fave of mine.


----------

